# The "we miss you Tye" thread



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

I wanted to start a thread showing Tye how much everyone at the GP family miss' her.
I urge you guys to pray and send good vibes her way. I cant imagine how she feels, but i know its not pleasent. 
Tye is personally one of my best firends and many of you guys on here are very good friends with her also. 
She's in a time of need, and we need to be there to support her.

WE MISS YOU TYE! Come back soon!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Tye you have been apart of this family FOREVER! We miss you girl. You will get thru everything and we are here to talk to if you ever need us


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Words cannot describe how I feel about Tye. She is like a sister to me. Tye you are a wonderful person and I wish that I could be there to help you through all this but I want you to know that you are in my thoughts everyday.


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

Tye, even though I'm new here, you've always gone out of your way to be nice to me. I consider you a friend who I'll get to know better .
While I don't really know what's going on like some people here, I do know that you are a good person who deserves the best that life has to offer.
Take care of yourself


----------



## Silence (Dec 30, 2010)

We miss you Tye D:


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Tye my girl I miss you. You have been one of my favorite people to chat with and I hope all is okay. Hope to see you soon.


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

You know how I feel about you Tye girl.....Oh, this isn't the VIP section so I better not go into detail on this.... :roll:


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Miss you Tye


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

miss you tye, please come back soon!!! you know your my girl


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi Tye! I haven't been here long enough to get to know you real well but I'm not going anywhere so I will be here when you get back  Please stay strong and keep your chin up! Hope to chat soon


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Tye, hope all is ok with you girl. We love you! Hope you come back soon!


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

TYE I MISS U!!!!! It's not the same here without you and on FB! lol Stay strong girl! I know ur going through a lot! But what doesn't kill you makes you stronger!  WE miss you and ur (HUGS)


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

dont know you real well but youve always been great and had good advice!!! we miss you on here Tye!!! we are praying for you and hope all is well!!!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

I'll continue to throw my prayers Tye's way, even though I haven't had much luck with them lately. But maybe this will get answered in a positive way Keep the faith my friend no matter how hard it seems to move forward.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG I am gonna cry, you all are sooooo awesome, this makes me so happy and this is why I love you all so much. SUPER MEGA MEGA HUGS to all.

Trev, - I love you my friend.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Keep your head up Tye


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I always miss these threads! Tye even though I just got off the phone with you ... I still miss you already LMAO!! Things will get better in time you know you have all of our shoulder's to cry on!!! WB woman!!!!!! WHOOOO HOOOOOOOOO


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OZ - is good to see ya here on occassion  ((hugs))

Tara - lmaoooo at you thinking it's in VIP, love ya girl, loved our convo, call me anytime  And I am glad to be back I have missed you all soooo much. ((hugs))


----------

